# bad cam?



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi folks, I was lubing up the lobes of my new crower cam for installation, from the rear to forward when my glove tore open on the (?) burr on the lobe in the center of the photo. Looking closer I see some other seemingly missing pieces of metal but they don't stick above the smooth part of the lobe as this one SEEMS TO,( tho the more I run my finger over it I cant tell weather it indeed 'sticks up" note that piece that sticks out) the 'nick' is on the rear part of the lobe. :eek2:
I think I recall that only one side of the lobe actually makes contact wirth the lifter?
ps looking at the old cam, that one too has these. WEIRD~
the fuzzy stuff is from the red rag I used to clean off the grease
Am I doomed here?
thanks as always
Tk


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like core-shift on the casting when they cast the cam. Not really an issue, but crappy quality work, IMO. Not impressed at all. What's with the parts MFG these days?? How come they can't make stuff today like they did 50-100 years ago with crappy technology?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree. don't they have quality control at the factory? maybe he was on a coffee break. the same goes for some of the reproduction parts out there. it looks like a quality made part until you install it, but I just doesn't fit like an original. very annoying.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Copy of an email to crower: I know it wont do anything but I feel better.(didn't really drive around, just reflecting on what you guys said)

"I just put my 2nd crower cam in my 400 HO GTO motor..............I am truly appalled at the shoddy quality of your cams.



What do I mean ? Look at the picture...look at all the ugly broken and rough surfaces.........


All the lint is from a rag I used to clean the grease off before driving all over town and asking 3 different



professional car shops if this cam was suitable to use in my engine.



All 3 were shocked at the lousy quality..........Yet all 3 said I could indeed use it. (go figure)



You have state of the art manufacturing equipment, but make cams totally inferior to ones made decades ago. (with crappy equipment)



Looking at the 1st cam I purchased a few years ago, it too is disgraceful workmanship.



I don't want anything from you.......... nor will I ever buy ANYTHING from crower again.



The scary part is that many of your competitors make just as junky parts.



Hope this reaches someone who cares about customer service.



bye."


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If we keep on buying crap, they will keep on making it and selling it to us. Hard not to buy it sometimes, but we need to take a stand. I have gone out of my way to source used American made or old parts on my cars, and also buy tools and fasteners at garage sales, flea markets, etc. Funny how a 50 cent, circa 1965 USA made drill bit will outlast a $4 brand new China drill bit....and on and on and on. I would try a Melling camshaft, as they were the original supplier for GM back in the day. Been running one in my '67 for over 20 years and it looks better than _this _new crap. Even with 80k miles on it.


----------

